# 38 weeks...feeling overwhelmed and depressed



## Lizzy78

I don't know what has gotten into me today, but I am so depressed. I'm tired of being pregnant, I'm tired of being so big and I am tired of waiting. I am really hating the end of pregnancy, which makes me sad because I really loved the rest of it and we tried so hard to have this baby. So I feel guilty about complaining when so many women would cut off their right arms for this. I just feel so...sad.

It must be hormones, right? How do I snap out of it? 

It also does not help that for the past three weeks the doctor has been telling me how she thinks I will go early. So, at this point I feel like i should already have given birth but my due date isn't for a week and a half! 

Am I the most selfish woman ever? I want to return to some normalcy, I want my body back.

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Natalie21

aaahh hun I am exactly the same as you the last two weeks have been horrible i have been crying lots I just can't take anymore. Just want LO to be out.

it seems like i have been pregnant forever and it is never going to end, I think its pretty normal to feel like this by the end :(

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HeeBeeGeeBee

I felt like this all day yesterday...and I have about 7 weeks left!!! It does have a lot to do with hormones I reckon and it's totally natural...I haven't met a woman with kids yet that got to the end and wanted to stay pregnant!!! Nope - being utterly fed up with the pregnancy and wanting the baby out is probably what gets us through labour!

I've always thought pregnancy would be much easier to handle if we got a day off now and again!:haha:


----------



## Missy.

I soo know how your feeling hun. For the past week I've felt so fed up. I feel like time has suddenly stoppped and every hour feels like a month. I feel like I've been pregnant for years. Doesn't help that I've got SPD this time too so I'm in a lot of pain :( x


----------



## Claudia83

I think it's completely normal to be fed up at this point. It's so frustrating to do such simple things- I keep dropping things and being clumsy and just last week burned myself pretty bad cooking. I'm short so due to bump, I can't properly drive anymore and I feel like a loser cause I can't do anything for myself, especially put on socks! I just try to focus that it's not too far from now til I see my baby. I don't think it makes any of us ungrateful, just human.


----------



## le_annek

hope your ok bless you xxx


----------



## superme

I feel the same! guilt for wanting it to be all over, and on the top of it I have spd providing me with non stop pain, I am really scared of post natal depression at the mo too.. Oh I have 6 weeks left :thumbup:


----------



## Lizzy78

I really appreciate all your thoughtful answers. I can't seem to kick it, but my doctor says this is nature's way of making us want and even look forward to labor when normally we would all be terrified. It does make me feel a little better that I am supposed to feel this way. 

There is a lot of guilt that I am feeling, which is contributing to it all. Guilt that I don't want to do this anymore, even though I rationally know that the longer my son stays in there the better. I want to be thin again. I want to drink a beer and eat bleu cheese. These things are nothing compared to the miracle of having healthy baby, but they seem to be all I can think about today. 

I think I need a good night's sleep and some pampering tomorrow. :)


----------



## rh333rh

i feel the same i could have written all the above, i keep crying at the thought it cud go on for weeks yet, thats just too much to bear. everyday is like groundhog day, im desperate to have my body back to normal more than i ever thought i would x


----------



## StarlitHome

Yep, I'm feeling similar. Plus I've had two over-24-hour sets of contractions AND a water-breaking scare. And every time I talk to a nurse or a midwife they say "Soon! Soon!"
I want soon to be NOW. 
This is really reminding me of TTC, actually... the waiting and not-knowing in the two-week-wait.


----------



## Lizzy78

I've decided today that I am changing my attitude. I am going to be grateful that I am pregnant and that my son is healthy and growing inside me. I'm going to be grateful for all of the good things in my life. I cannot sit around this house feeling sorry for myself when I am so very lucky. 

Pregnancy is really tough on the mind at the end, isn't it? Who knows, maybe I will end up being one of those women who misses being pregnant! Maybe once I meet my son I will forget about the last couple of weeks and focus on the majority of my pregnancy, which was awesome. 

I hope you ladies are having a good day, too. :)


----------



## kstan

I feel same! Hope ur ok. Don't beat urself up about it. Yr little miracle will b here soon x


----------

